# Garmin wiring on HB



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

I changed out my 740 Garmin for a new Garmin. Wiring on both are Red, Black, small Brown wire and small Blue wire.
The old 740 had the blue wire hooked to a white wire in the console. I asked HB what that was to, but they did not know. Anybody have an idea?

Picture shows power, neutral and small blue white to white wire.
Is it to one of my Yamaha gauges?


----------

